# budget racing



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

ok ive got a traxxas revo (stock) and i want to race at my local track so i dont need anything to to fancy, as i said im on a budget. i have decided on a specktrum radio and some bowtie mt's. 
Im thinking about: 
traxxas's 
_red aluminum turnbuckles and push rods
extented wheelbase kit
Resonator tuned pipe_
and
_rpm arms in the front_

is there anything else id need or dont need remember im on a budget

Thanks


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

u should get the new 3.3 engine.


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

but my track is really tight (and i dont have much money) anyways. i already pull wheelies off little jumps and gets hard to control. is there any other suggestions


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

The Revo is an awesome truck right out of the box...
Bow Ties are a must to race...sometimes you can find them used on the swap and sell boards.
It is a good idea to get a selection of shock oils, Diff oils and springs for tuning,
Other than that,
You don't really need the Specktrum... get a selection of crystals and use the stock radio to start. Radio Shack sells 7-12 frequencies in addition to 1-6 offered with the 27 Mhz radios.
OR buy a used systhesized radio. You can get a nice JRXS on 75 Mhz for a good price on the swap and sell boards. 

Are there other racers at your track running the Revo?? ask them what they use up or break and go from there.

If your track is tight... your truck would be more responsive to tight turns without the extended wheelbase.

Extra front arms are always a good idea. You can't go wrong with the RPM arms. Extra hinge pins and a spare front bulkhead would be a good idea too. 

The other items you mentioned are nice hop ups.. but not necessary to get started in racing.

Go out and get some laps in... MOST important thing to remember... Drive smooth and have fun!!!
Hope this helps.
Dan


----------



## branhap (May 26, 2006)

Although when I started racing, I looked up the cost of Spektrum vs. synthesized and they were almost the same cost. I say keep the Spektrum.

Futaba 3PM Synthesized = $220

Spektrum = $250 (plus comes with spare receiver and 2 servos)

Not worth doing crystals, cuz it is no fun changing them out.

Never have to worry about an idiot in the pits turning on their radio and ruining your day.

My philosophy is buy decent equipment that you can afford. Don't be afraid to get something 2nd hand. You can get great deals many times. My first year racing, I had an entry level charger. Sold it on Ebay when I got an LRP pro. Then went out and bought a used charger on these forums that works great as my 2nd charger.

Sorry I can't help you out with the Revo. I'm an electric racer.

Paul


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

I would just do what steve slaydon does. but you dont have to do everything. just look thrugh his tuning guides and pick up ideas that you realy like and can afford. http://www.traxxas.com/support/index.php?action=artikel&cat=143&id=482 just follow the link and keep going over it. think about your purcheses and if you have a controversy between two products come on the forum and ask someone and they will be able to tell you. about the resonator pipe. dont get it if you realy want a pide that will add alot of power get the trinity hi-flo in line pipe for the revo http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKAJ6&P=ML not only will this pipe give you much more power but is also more dependable because it uses gaskets instead of week silicone seals that ace secured with zip ties. so if you want a tuned pide go with the trinity one and be done with it.


HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

ive got a couple questions so far 
1-what would be a better style of tire for racing. Im getting bow-ties because thats the most common tire at my local track but what would give me better performance standard maxx tires, 40 series or prolines new mt style tires.

2- is it worth the money to ditch the ez-start(weight) and go pull start or roto start.

3- is a wing really needed because i have been thinking about getting one

what should i run for shock oil
thanks


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

i just wanted to say thanks to everone who has helped so far!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

well hockyman to answer you tire questions there are pros and cons to almoast everyting in the rc world. with the tires in bow tie. they have the standard and the 40 series. now they boath have the same circumfrence on the outside of the tire (tread part) but the 40 series uses the larger 40 size rim. so the tire has less sidewall and thus has less flex in the sidewall now this is good and bad. in monstertruck this is mostly good but if you have super low bite track that still needs low profile pins. that is when you would get the standard bow tie. but i would go with the 40 series one just cuz it looks awsome lol. now for the wing. because i do not race truggy i could not tell you how big an improvement the wing makes but I was told by a lightning rr pro racer that all it does is add weight over the rear tries to make the car jump more leval and help in acceleration but thats just one persons opinion. as for shock oil weight go to those links i sent you and see what steve slaydon recomends generaly the wight will depend on your setup and your track conditions. lastly the ez start. personaly i hate the ez start i think it is a compleate waste of time beginers will only be able to enjoy if for a few months and its uggly. just a big pile of junk straped to your racing mill. so yes i do think that rotostart is a good idea becuase it is a continuious rotation vs. just a few revolutions that you get from a pull start wich by the way i have broken a few. but I dont know if the rotostart is a good first few upgrades or not. but instead of getting the one offered by hpi get this one by duratrax that is shure to crank over any motor even a new one with high compression ratio http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHPR3&P=7 

HOPE THIS HELPS
Sean Scott


----------



## hockeyman2 (Jun 13, 2006)

that helped a lot thank you my track has not a lot of traction. im going to go out oon and revo on the stock tires and see how many run 40 series vs. standard max. Last time i was at the track i saw a lot of savages running 40series but i didnt see a revo running so ya. i think i will go with the hpi roto start, just because it oly takes one battery but i will think about it. 
thanxs


----------

